

Show HN: My Thursday-afternoon project: Notey - elliottkember
http://notey.heroku.com/

======
TomasSedovic
Could you perhaps drop the "do you _really_ wanna delete the note?" dialog?

I'd prefer if you just deleted the note and gave me an instant way of getting
it back (if I made a mistake).

Similar to how you delete emails in Gmail: it moves them to Trash and _then_
announces "the e-mail's been deleted, click here to undo".

Other than that, I really like it.

~~~
elliottkember
That's definitely a much better way of doing it - I'll have a go. Little bit
trickier, though - which is why I haven't yet :)

~~~
TomasSedovic
That's true -- most of these little usability tweaks are harder to do than
just slam a message box to the page.

But it makes the result much better.

Another idea: you can just not delete the notes at all and have some separate
"archive" page where you'd keep them all.

~~~
elliottkember
I've added an "undo" button - it was much easier than I thought :)

~~~
TomasSedovic
Just tried it. Awesome.

Maybe the fade out after you do undo takes too long. But I love it.

~~~
elliottkember
The undo button fades out slowly - but it stays there so you can undo multiple
notes :)

------
Tichy
YALF - Yet another login form

~~~
chegra84
Any way to drop the login until the users has experienced the product

~~~
bemmu
Warning! These notes are unsaved, click _create_account_ to save your notes.

~~~
elliottkember
I've added this now :)

------
alttab
I think of 100 cool things to do with this, which merely means you've done a
good job putting it together.

One little nit-pick which is more just a technical note is that you shouldn't
plop the same javascript into the note elements for each note. The note div
(and all siblings there of) should share the same code and event listener
using their position in the dom or their ID to identify them.

It doesn't necessarily change the functionality but one thing I've learned in
working with large web applications with a lot of javascript is the least you
have embedded into the page, the better.

~~~
elliottkember
Good idea :) It's only a quick hack so far, that sort of stuff will definitely
be moved out of there!

------
jokull
To OSX users I highly recommend a note taking application called Notational
Velocity. If you have a simplenote account you may use it to centrally store
(optionally encrypted) the notes database in the cloud.

Interface is spot on. Very keyboard oriented and hacker friendly.

Notation Velocity: <http://notational.net/> / <http://github.com/scrod/nv>

~~~
pwk
Notational Velocity is great.

Quite some time ago I wrote a little web-based note taking app, trying to make
it as much like NV as I could -- I really liked NV, but wanted to be able to
access my notes from multiple locations. I still use it myself all the time,
though I never really polished it or shared it widely.

<http://pi-guy.net/webnotes/>

------
JeffJenkins
I wrote something like this a few months ago, with the idea being that the OSX
dashboard stickies could be replaced with something synced remotely and shared
with other people. I got it to the point where the dashboard (or web
interface) would sync, but I didn't polish the UI enough to make it
presentable. Worth looking into if you want to keep developing this.

------
ErrantX
why do you need an email address?

Also, it would be cool to be able to just start adding notes to a blank page
without signing up - then have the option to sign up and save it.

Nice app though :)

~~~
elliottkember
There's a click-to-create-a-dummy-account link - but I know what you mean :) I
cloned the login from another app without really thinking about it too much;
it's one of those apps that could really do with OpenID.

Great idea on the sign-up-to-save, though - thanks!

~~~
ErrantX
Ah cool I missed that sorry - maybe pop it on the login page too? :)

------
platshaw
Cool little app. Check formatting on long notes-- I notice that if the note
text exceeds the box, text gets hidden under the save button while typing.
Also, after closing a long note, the box does not expand to accomodate a long
note, and the text spills across the boundary of the note box.

------
CWIZO
Looks nice. I've noticed that sometimes when I click to create a new note a
previously created note gets the loading gif and a new note is not created.
When I click again, a new note is created. I'm using Chrome 5.0.342.5 dev on
Windows.

------
mbenjaminsmith
The link to set up a dummy account sent me back to the login screen with now
way to login. Or does the dummy account link just make me dumb?

------
piers
On another note, I noticed (through my awesome skills of deduction) that
you're using heroku. How are you finding that? Is it easy to use?

~~~
iamcalledrob
I'm not the author of this, but I've been deploying things on Heroku for a
while, and I can't say a single bad thing about it.

The only issues I've had relate to my clumsy use of git.

My sites have had at least 99.9% uptime (apparently, I've never noticed them
down), and forgetting about sysadmining is awesome.

------
andr
That's awesome. I was thinking about the same thing yesterday! My only feature
request would be sharing between multiple users.

------
bgnm2000
very cool app, I just don't know if I'd keep my window open (in my slew of
open tabs) and be able to find it again, to the point where its useful.

~~~
LeChuck
If you're using Firefox try App Tabs. It pins a favicon sized tab to the left
of the tab bar.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/47734>

